# NDG Netlab...



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I use Netlab to remotely access lab equipment at university but the latest versions of Safari & Firefox don't work...

I tried downloading the older version of Firefox which NDG says is compatible but I ran into trouble applying Java to it.

Does anybody have any tips?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you contacted the university help desk yet?


----------

